# Failed IVF - when to try again



## joannarose (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I recently had a failed IVF treatment which left me completely devastated. 

I was wondering if you had any thoughts on this? For those of you who have already had more than one cycle: when did you try for the next one? And did anyone get pregnant on a second IVF cycle? I would be really grateful for your thoughts and responses!

Thank you for all the support in the last few days!!!

Jo


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your negative cycle  
Everyone is different - but I got a negative in August and I am about to start my next fresh IVF in a few weeks
I wanted to give my body and my heart some time to recover and for me it was important to make sure my periods went back to normal.

Good luck with what decision you decide to take
XX


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry about your failed cycle  

I personally think that as long as you are emotionally ready for another cycle and your clinic are happy for you to go ahead, then if its what you want, go for it.

The only thing that would stop me is the thought that most places prefer you to wait at least three bleeds before starting again so it would play on my mind that if I got another BFN, it would be because I hadn't waited.  Of course this might not be the reason for failure but I know for me, I would blame myself.

Do what you feel is right for you and what you would least regret!

Sorry this is probably no help!  Good Luck with your next cycle


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

cem said:


> When it is a donor ET, I personally don't think it matters whether you have given your body a rest or not.


This part totally didn't even register with me 

I completely agree! Scrap my earlier post about three bleeds, that's when your body has been under the stress of drugs and follicle growth! For DE, I'd say just go for it if you are emotionally ready, I 100% would!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

As hard as it is to swallow sometimes Joanna, it can be down to pure luck.  Obviously its not always luck as there can be medical reasons but if you know that there is no known problems with your uterus and your clinic is happy with everything, then maybe you just need luck on your side.

Its a horrible feeling of why and what a waste of good embryos but you really cant torture yourself about it.

Look to the future and put all of your energy into your next cycle and hopefully that will be the one that brings you happiness!

Daisy x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry about the failed cycle  

I've always felt that asap is the best way to cope with the fact that you require another treatment cycle, and i don't think your body need times to recover, but I do think its important for your failed cycle to be critically analysed... Why didn't it work?

Sure these things happen, but is there anything to suggest there might be someway to improve your chances even more next time?

Endo scratch, immunes, increased progesterone support, estrogen support, etc etc are all things that might help? xx


----------

